# Black walnut Coaxer



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Black walnut coaxer 2 1/4 inches long, Ebony stain really brought out the grain. $15.00 to your door. Enjoy Rick


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lovely call

BW Is one of my favorite woods,the color and grain is always nice

just curious as to what size chunk of wood (diameter,length) you guys start with whne making these calls and does it need to be round or do blocks work as well?


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I start with a pieceabout 2"x2" square and about 6 to 12" long . I try to use every inch of wood I can. I will cut my pieces with my band saw out of the round chunk from the tree if it is to large to put on the lathe to start with.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Rick.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice little call Rick, I like the smaller calls myself.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I am still an ignorant beginner, so I apologize. Please explain to me what a "coaxer" will do. I will say, it sounds interesting.

I am about to start my professional predator hunter career. I have conquered whitetail deer, turkey, and feral hogs. Now I will supplement my outdoor activities with coyotes and bobcats, and perhaps the occasional fox, in my pursuits. The predator gun is on it's way. The Ecaller will soon be on it's way. I am very interested in developing my handcalling skills. I have some store-bought handcalls that I have dabbled with in the past and I actually did call in one confirmed bobcat while on a pig hunt in South Texas with a jackrabbit call a couple years ago. Surprised myself!

...but I will stop there and let you fill me in on the "coaxer."


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The main job of a coaxer is to bring a predator in close. They are usually a higher pitch and not as loud. If you are using an open reed or a bite down you usually wont need a coaxer because you can get soft squeals and squeaks from them, but if you use an enclosed reed it is always good to have a coaxer for the ones that hang up. A coaxer is also a very good call to start a setup with.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet little call!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys, Prairiewolf has the info on the coaxer right on the money.


----------

